# Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY



## Flyman (22. Januar 2018)

Hier habe ich einen interessanten Basteltip aus der Martoms Hobbythek für alle, denen Knicklichter nicht das NonPlusUltra sind. 
Lehnt Euch zurück und  gebt fein acht....Martom hat was mitgebracht.

Martoms DRÜCKLICHT

Materialliste:
*LED-Luftballons
*Knopfzellen 1,5V AG3/ LR 41
*optional Haarclips klein
*optional Isolierband
*Schere, Schraubendreher, Spitzzange, Heißklebepistole

Leere Batterien bitte der entsprechenden Entsorgung zuführen.


Viel Spaß dabei
Flyman Martin


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

He he

Letztes Jahr kam mir ein paar Led Luftballons auf einem Stadtfest in die Hände und was hat er gemacht  Genau das gleiche,hatte damals überlegt ob ich auch nen tröööt auf mache, habe es aber dann doch gelassen.

Ach ja die Gummis halten Deckel vom Batteriefach zu,da er nicht mehr alleine hält(ausgenudelt).


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

Sind die Drücklichter denn wasserdicht?


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

Na ja die Dinger sind net gerade teuer gebaut,aber man könnte sie dicht kriegen.

Aber bis jetzt gehen sie trotz einigen Nebeln Regen und co,ist halt Simple Technik in Plaste gepackt.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

Wie lange hält denn die Batterie?


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

Bei mir sind 3 Stk drin,aber das von Anbieter zu Anbieter verschieden wie viel da drin sind und wie die Led's aufgebaut sind,gibt es auch Unterschiede.

Paar Nächte halten die,dann brauch man neue mini Knopfzellen.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

Okay. Was mich mehr interessiert als das Licht ist diese Haarklammer. Die sieht sehr gut aus um auch ein Aalglöckchen sicher am Rutenblank zu halten. 

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen? Überstehen diese kleinen Haarklammern einen Wurf wenn sie am Blank montiert sind?


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

Bis jetzt hab ich die nur auf Wallis benutzt und klemme sie nach dem Auslegen ein und beim Biss wieder ab.Aber sie halten schon ganz gut.

Da die aber die innen sehr glatt sind,wäre eine art Antirutschbeschichtung nicht verkehrt (Sprühgummi etc) dann sollten sie noch besser halten.

Ich konnte meine im Laden vorher testen und habe mir die mit der stärksten Zugkraft rausgesucht.

Aber denke schon das sie Würfe und co überleben wenn sie an einem Ring geklemmt werden.

|wavey:


----------



## Flyman (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

Servus zusammen,
bei mir hatte so ein LED-Luftballon fast eine komplette Woche zu testzwecken Tag und Nacht geleuchtet.Das hängt aber auch von der Farbe ab, da LED's unterschiedliche Stromaufnahme besitzen...jetzt fragt mich nicht, welche am längsten halten, ich weiß es nicht. Einfach testen.

Was die kleinen Haarklämmerchen betrifft, sollte man sie an dem 2. oder 3. Ring so befestigen, dass sie sich nicht drehen...wie im Film gezeigt. Aber sollten eher Gewaltewürfe erforderlich sein, dann empfiehlt sich die Variante mit Isolierband. Damit lässt sich auch ein gewisser Spritzwasserschutz erreichen.

Gruß
Flyman Martin


----------



## el.Lucio (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

Für Leute die handwerklich nicht so versiert sind gibt's die auch schon fertig.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1x-Nachtfischen-Rute-Spitze-Clip-auf-Fisch-Bissanzeiger-Schlag-Alarm-LED-Licht/281994488804?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D49897%26meid%3D2dd5a2037d4246118e1ad5d3478bfa70%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dag%26sd%3D272745054129&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

6 Haarklammern 1€

Knicklichtschlauch
Sekundenkleber

Knicklichtschlauch mit Sekundenkleber an die Klammer kleben und bischel andrücken,trocknen lassen = fertig zum Angeln.




#h


----------



## Flyman (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

Jawoll...:vik:...auch net schlecht#6

Gruß
Martin


----------



## knutwuchtig (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Knicklicht war gestern, Drücklicht ist heute. LED-Licht DIY*

mittlerweile gibt es auch elektrischen ersatz für knicklichter .https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4PCS...2_5711315_5722515_10621_10620-normal<img src=


----------

